# Fatzebock how to?



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Mai 2013)

Hallöle,

eigentlich möchte ich gar nicht nach Fatzebock, eigentlich
aber einige Musikerkollegen sind dort und berichteten mir darüber, daß es dort auch schon Aktionen von PlugIn-Herstellern gibt, daß man DLC für VSTi (Virtuelle Instrumente...) bekommt usw.

ich möchte aber nicht mit meinem echten Namen dahin (wegen Chef und so) sondern mit meinem Musik-Projektnamen
gibt ja auch F-Seiten von Arturia usw.

also geht sowas für Otto-Normaluser oder muß das dann schon ne Firma sein oder registrierter Künstlername?

so,
das war´s erstmal


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Mai 2013)

Einfach anmelden oder Seite erstellen. Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Mailadresse muss gültig sein, alles andere ist Woascht


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Mai 2013)

Danke Euch

besser über:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/create/
und dort dann "Künstler/Band"

oder "normales" registrieren, also wenn man Seite "f" aufruft?


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Kommt halt drauf an ob Du Dich als Mensch oder Künstler registrieren willst...


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2013)

http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/So-erstellen-Sie-Ihren-eigenen-Facebook-Account-5017639.html


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Mai 2013)

ja, den Beitrag kannte ich schon, aber da wird ja nunmal nach echtem Namen gefragt
ich wollte halt was mit meinem Musik-Projekt

hab´s jetzt auch mal so angelegt, wie EspCap es dargestellt hat, aber irgendwie kann ich da keine Freunde einladen, stattdessen ist da schon ein Karteireiter für "Zahlungen"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Mai 2013)

Freunde gibts nur für Personen. Seiten können liker und feedfollower haben.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ja, den Beitrag kannte ich schon, aber da wird ja nunmal nach echtem Namen gefragt
> ich wollte halt was mit meinem Musik-Projekt
> 
> hab´s jetzt auch mal so angelegt, wie EspCap es dargestellt hat, aber irgendwie kann ich da keine Freunde einladen, stattdessen ist da schon ein Karteireiter für "Zahlungen"



Nur, weil da nach dem echten Namen gefragt wird, heißt das nicht, dass man ihn da angeben muss. Ich bin da auch nicht unter meinem echten Namen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (3. Mai 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Nur, weil da nach dem echten Namen gefragt wird, heißt das nicht, dass man ihn da angeben muss. Ich bin da auch nicht unter meinem echten Namen.


aber mein Musik-Projekt ist aber nunmal nur ein Wort... da hab ich endlich nen Namen gefunden, den Google+f+Xing+Soundcloud+Soundclick mit 0(NULL!) Ergenissen posten und dann sowas 
naja, muß ich mal überlegen, ob ich dann "Music" oder "Project" als Nachnamen wähle 
PS: bist Du Fan von der ZDFKrimiserie "RosenheimCops" oder warum heisst Du wie einer der 2 Komissare?


@ichbinnichtschuld:
könnet diese Seite so eine sein? Musikerseite 
(nein, bin nicht ich, ist jmd aus dem Recording-Forum)


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> @ichbinnichtschuld:
> könnet diese Seite so eine sein? Musikerseite
> (nein, bin nicht ich, ist jmd aus dem Recording-Forum)



Du kannst so eine Seite erstellen wenn du ein Facebook Profil hast. Meldest dich halt als Markus van Pampelmuse an. Dann kannst du auf eine X-beliebige Seite gehen und dir mit einem klick eine eigene erstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke du meinst sowas.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. Mai 2013)

Danke Euch
werde es wie Reflox geschrieben hat machen


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Was ist eigentlich so schlimm daran wen der chef deinen FB account sieht  solange du nix schlimmes über seine Firma postest kan dir nix passieren  P.S kannst ja nen ausgedachten namen nehmen die Email adresse sollte aber schon deine echte sein !


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. Mai 2013)

ganz einfach:
er braucht nix persönliches von mir zu wissen PUNKT


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2013)

Puh da bin ich froh ham wir bei uns ne angenehme Arbeitsatmosphäre. Gehst Du mit Deinem Chef nie n Bier trinken oder sowas? Da quatscht man dann ja auch über Privates.


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Puh da bin ich froh ham wir bei uns ne angenehme Arbeitsatmosphäre. Gehst Du mit Deinem Chef nie n Bier trinken oder sowas? Da quatscht man dann ja auch über Privates.



Buhu unheimlich. Sowas macht man vllt in einer kuschelbranche wie IT, ich kann mir sowas beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. Mir graut es schon vor unserem bevorstehenden Segelausflug mit ein paar Kollegen und Cheffe ...


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich das so höre, dann bevorzuge ich irgendwie die Kuschelbranche. *g*


----------



## Davatar (15. Mai 2013)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so höre, dann bevorzuge ich irgendwie die Kuschelbranche. *g*


Ich auch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Ich auch. Wobei so kuschelig die Branche gar nicht ist. Meine Arbeitskollegen wollen nie noch irgendwo was trinken gehen, wenn ich mal bei ihnen am Standort bin. Außerdem fehlen ganz klar Frauen zum knuddlen!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (15. Mai 2014)

wie kann ich denn generell abschalten, daß ich als "online" angezeigt werde?

wenn ich die f-Suche benutze hängt die sich bei den Schlagworten "online Status anzeigen" einfach auf 

schonmal thx


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2014)

du kannst den chat abschalten. das ist ein indiz dafür, das du on bist.

zahnrad im fenster: chat deaktivieren.

ebenfalls solltest du bei posten schaun, das niemand deinen post sehen kann  (ebenfalls kleines zahnrad)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. Mai 2014)

supi, danke


----------

